# Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?



## MarcinMaximus (3. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich mache im August für zwei Wochen Urlaub in Apulien direkt am Meer und, da ich mit dem Auto fahre, ist noch genügend Platz für eine Angelnaustrüstung!:vik:

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps, wie man dort vom Strand oder Hafen aus am besten Fängt? Was für Köder nimmt man am besten? Und vorallem, was kann man dort fangen?

Besten Dank im Voraus schonmal.

MfG
MarcinMaximus


----------



## QUEnDo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

hm... es gibt schon diverse italien threads, aber nirgends gibts vernünftige antworten....
vielleicht hier? ^^

Petri! 
MfG
QUEnDo


----------



## MarcinMaximus (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*



QUEnDo schrieb:


> hm... es gibt schon diverse italien threads, aber nirgends gibts vernünftige antworten....
> vielleicht hier? ^^
> 
> Petri!
> ...


 

Aus dem Grund sah ich mich leider gezwungen einen neuen Strang zu erstellen.

Hab zwar schon ein bischen was im Netz gefunden, aber wirklich viel ist das nicht.

Z.B. http://www.adrianews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=138&Itemid=101


----------



## QUEnDo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

nunja, besser als nix, aber auch nich grade viel neues...

da heißt es wohl, selbst is der angler...

ich lass mich ma überraschen, was immer gut ging, mit ner kleinen flaschenreuse fische am ufer fangen (schnorchelausrüstung is ganz gut dazu)
so hat man leicht n paar köfis...
noch besser:
köfis töten und wieder in der "reuse" auslegen - über nacht, am nächstne tag, bevors richtig heiß wird hin und die angelockten schnecken einsammeln, ein super köder - hab damit vor 2 jahren in kroatien ne 38er zahnbrasse gefangen - hmmmm mit nem fläschen weißwein einfach herrlich 

aber woltle halt mal was "neues" machen....
hat sosnt einer n tollen tipp?

MfG
QUEnDo


----------



## Hamburgspook (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

Moin,

wo geht es denn hin ?

War letztes Jahr 2 Wochen in Gallipoli, Verwandte meiner Freundin besuchen. Ihr Onkel, bekennender Angler hat mir dann schon schöne Tips gegeben. Wir waren ein paar mal los.

Einmal kannst Du Brandungsangeln, früh Morgens oder spät Abends. Im Prinzip das geliche Geschirr wie bei uns auch. 
Köder in einem Angelladen vor Ort besorgen. Nimm am besten so viel wie möglich mit, da gerade das Kleinkram dort relativ teuer ist. Dafür gibt es die Pizza in kleinen Nachbarorten in der Nebensaison für 3,- Euro..

Dann noch die Möglichkeit, die mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat. Spinnrute, bis 80 gr. 3 Meter lang. Wasserkugel dran und einen kleinen Gummifisch, den solltest Du Dir vor Ort besorgen. Grün Fluor war der beste. Vorfach ca. 2 Meter, da die Biester so etwas von mißtrauisch sind. Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, aber von denen die ich mitgebracht habe, hat keiner gefunzt. Und auf diese Sch..ß Dinger lief es dann.
Interessant ist, dass Du 3-4 Meter tief gucken kannst und was Unterwasser passiert. Der Gummifisch wird aber fast nur an der Oberfläche geführt. Hier bei den Schuppenaalen hatte ich mal einen Bericht reingeschrieben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=30610&page=786

Viel Spaß in Italien, fahre Sonntag zum gelben Riff:k

Gruß
Markus


----------



## QUEnDo (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

ahoi, also es geht in die toskana,
nach pietrasanta, nähe Livorna.
Brandungsangeln ok - mit Wurm ausm Laden?
Oder läuft der Köfi da besser? Haste ma Boilis probiert, da gibts ja auch x Geschmacksrichtungen...

wie ist es denn da mit Genehmigungen und Scheinen?
Wie viele Ruten darfste auslegen?
2? man darf doch mehrere Anbisstellen haben, macht das Sinn?

Gesponnen, haste da vom Boot aus, oder vom Ufer?
Um welche Tageszeit, oder is Nachts besser?

Von Nebensaison kann man wohl Ende August nicht mehr reden, aber das amcht ja nix 
Wir fahrn ja in erster Linie zum Urlaub machen hin 

Sonstige nützliche Hinweise?

MfG
QUEnDo


----------



## MarcinMaximus (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

Ich werde die zwei Wochen in Ostuni verbringen, also quasi auf der anderen Seite der Hacke.

War letztes Jahr schon dort, damals sind wir allerdings geflogen, weswegen ich keine Ausrüstung dabei hatte.

Einen Angelladen konnte ich dort letztes Jahr dummerweise nirgendwo entdecken, zumindest keinen richtigen, wo man auch Köder bekommen sollte. Zur Not Schnorchel ich nach potentiellen Ködern oder kaufe mir das Muschelfleisch beim Fischhändler.

Da meine Freundin Familie dort hat, habe ich u.U. auch die Möglichkeit mal mit dem Boot rauszufahren. #6

Mit Montagen usw. habe ich weniger ein Problem, da lasse ich mir schon was einfallen, ich wüßte eher nicht, was das für Fische sind, die ich dort gerade angel.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

@Hamburgspook

Ach ja, danke für den Link zu dem Bricht. Das mit der Wasserkugel merke ich mir.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

Hat niemand noch irgendwelche Infos/Tipps?

Es steht übrigens jetzt fest, dass wir auch mal mit einem Boot rausfahren. Hat jemand irgendwelche Tipps, was für Gerät ich in der Adria am besten benutze? Habe noch nie auf dem Meer vom Boot aus geangelt.

MfG
MM


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

Ich bin 2004 mal in Apulien gewesen - hauptsächlich zum Tauchen, geangelt hab ich aber auch mal (leider erfolglos).
Die Einheimischen fischen auf den Hartsubstrat-Strukturen (den wenigen Bänken, zwischen dem vielen Sand) in Tiefen von etwa 30-40m mit feinem Zeugs auf Zahnbrassen. Als Köder dienen ihnen Garnelen.
So feines Gerät hatte ich gar nicht dabei...  Bei ruhigem Wasser (ist ja selten mal nicht ruhig) fischen die mit leichten Ruten oder Handleinen und ner dünnen Mono. Da braucht´s nicht viel, da die Stückgewichte selten über 4kg liegen.

Alternativ kann man aber natürlich auch mit heftigerem Gerät auf große Räuber fischen, bis hin zum Thunfisch ist da alles möglich.
Wir selbst haben viele Schulen kleiner bis mittlerer Thunfische in den Abendstunden an der Oberfläche gesehen - gejagt haben diese nach Sardinen. Da wir aber keine hatten und die Kunstköder ihnen offenbar nicht zusagen, haben wir auch nichts gefangen.
Fisch war aber reichtlich da... #6


Aso - eh ich´s vergesse:
Nachts wird mit Handleinen und Hühnerfüßen (kein Witz) auf Kalmare gefischt! :q


----------



## MarcinMaximus (8. August 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

Danke für die vielen Tipps!

Morgen gehts endlich los, ein Bericht folgt in knapp drei Wochen! :vik:


----------



## Andre´ (8. August 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

Vielleicht kann ich dir noch helfen !

ichhabe vor längerer Zeit in Italien Urlaub gemacht und natürlich auch geangelt. 
Zielfisch war die Sardine in Häfen. Schwimmer mit einem kleinen Köfi in ca.1-1,5 Meter Tiefe angeboten brachte Fisch auf Fisch. Ein paar Hornhechte und eine Forelle !!!!!!
war damals auch dabei. 
Die Köfis liessen sich mit einem Kescher fangen.
Am feienen Gerät hatt diese art der Fischerei wahnsinnigen Spass gemacht. Leider weiss ich nicht ob die Saisonabhängig ist. Wennste mit dem Boot rausfährst, ne Schlepprute ca30 lbs oder wenns auf Grund gehen soll ne normale Spinnrute mit 80 gr Wurftgewicht. Damit kannst auch mal auf Bonito oder kl. Thune gehn.

Viel Spass 


Opi


----------



## MarcinMaximus (8. August 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich dir noch helfen !
> 
> ichhabe vor längerer Zeit in Italien Urlaub gemacht und natürlich auch geangelt.
> Zielfisch war die Sardine in Häfen. Schwimmer mit einem kleinen Köfi in ca.1-1,5 Meter Tiefe angeboten brachte Fisch auf Fisch. Ein paar Hornhechte und eine Forelle !!!!!!
> ...


 
Danke! Hab mich eben noch beim Händler meines Vetrauens mit Kleinkram eingedeckt. Meine Freundin hat schon die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen. Zum Glück fahren wir mit dem Auto. |supergri


----------



## Checco (8. August 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

Dann mal viel Spaß, wir haben im Hafen von Gallipoli mit Weißbrot auf Meeräschen geangelt. 
Schöne Ecke von Italien, hab da noch meine Schwester wohnen.
Könnte auch noch mal runter gurken.#h


----------



## MarcinMaximus (25. August 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

#d

So, hier mein einzigster Fisch den ich in den ganzen zwei Wochen gefangen habe. Dazu auch noch ein Petermännchen.







Ich hatte leider ziemlich viel Pech. Ungefähr sechs Tage von dem Urlaub waren die Wellen so hoch, dass Angeln keinen Sinn machte. Die restlichen Tage, war ca. 7 mal angeln, jeweils zwischen 2 und 4 stunden, wollte einfach nichts beißen. Ich habe alles mögliche Probier, jeden erdenklichen Köder (Brotteig, Forellenteig, Schnecken, Muschelfleisch, Krebse, Garnelen, Tintenfisch sowie diverse Kunstköder), auf Grund, auf Pose, Spinnen, im Hafen, im offenen Meer, nah und fern, aber nichts, absolut nichts. Ich hatte auf MeFo-Blinker immer wieder Meeräschen als Nachläufer, aber die haben nie gebissen. Die Einheimischen bzw. italienischen Touristen haben aber auch nicht besser genfangen. Habe insgesamt nur zwei mal gesehen wie jemand einen Fisch gefangen hat, obwohl oft bis zu 12 oder mehr Personen von diesem Betodingsda geangelt haben. Fisch war zumindest immer da, zumindest viel Kleinzeugs und jede Menge Schwärme von Meeräschen mit Exemplaren von bis zu ca. 40cm direkt vor unsere Füßen an den Felsen. War dort auch öfters schnorcheln. Mit dem Boot hat es leider nicht geklappt.

Insgesamt war der Urlaub so gesehen angeltechnisch ein reinfall, vorallem unter der Berücksichtigung, dass ich wirklich jede erdenkliche Ausrüstung dabei hatte, da wir mit dem Auto gefahren sind. Da habe ich ja auf Mallorca mit Haken und Schnur viel mehr und größere Fische gefangen. Zum Glück war es kein reiner Angelurlaub.


----------



## Andre´ (26. August 2008)

*AW: Italien (Apulien) - Angeln in der Adria - Tipps?*

Schade dass es Angeltechnisch nicht besser gelaufen ist. 
Der einzige Trost ( wenn es überhaupt einer ist) könnte sein, dass es bei den anderen Anglern auch nicht besser war. 
Dh für Dich du hast keinen Fehler gemacht. 

Aber mal was anderes !

Ganz dickes Lob an Dich #6

Ich finde es Klasse, dass Du hier komentierst wie es Dir in Italien so ergangen ist. Hier im Forum gibt es lauter Threads, in denen Infos erbeten werden , aber keiner den Anstand hatt wenigstens ne Rückmeldung zu liefern, wie es eigentlich war.

Vielen Dank für deine Rückinfo und das sehr schöne Photo.

Lg

Opi


----------

